# What's going on



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Man the hunting must be getting better up there since no one is saying anything negative about how there are no birds around. Well I guess I will find out for my self tommorrow finally the big has arrived probably won't sleep tonight. Looking forward to getting up there and doing some hunting and visiting with friends and family.

See you all up there some of you know where to find me see at the watering hole, you got twelve days for me to buy you that drink I promised.

Later J.D.


----------



## Leo Porcello (Jul 10, 2003)

Or it could be people are tired of beating the same old drum. I guess it all depends on how you rate success. If you rate it by limits well it sucks. If you rate it by experiance well its been good. My father in law is in town and I have never struggled so much to put a person on birds and I am spending the big $$$ on gas and put the miles on.


----------



## MNgoosekiller (Aug 21, 2006)

I'm extremely impressed with the amount of birds in MN this year. That NW wind last week must have pushed lots of birds down b/c were seeing an above average amount of snows. Mallards, gadwall, bluebills and ringnecks have to be the most common right now. Canada geese are very plentiful this year, even better than last year. It seems we're finally getting some decent huntable numbers, thats probably why there's less complaints. good luck!


----------



## checco13 (Oct 11, 2006)

I just got back from a trip to North Dakota last night. We were hunting in the northern part of the state on the canadien border. Actually the north side of the field we hunted on the last 2 days was the canadien border. We didn't shoot a lot of snows but there were tons around. There must have been 5,000 snows (obviously this is an estimate, you all know how hard it is to tell when there are that many birds) in the field the night before we set up. But they were jumping back and forth between the U.S. and Canada. I'm not sure when they will get pushed down but the birds are there. There were also quite a few Canadien geese, lot's of pintails and TONS of mallards.


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

All the reports I'm getting from Canada is still huge numbers. Mother Nature will have to step it up more to bring the big pushes down.

We leave for Sask. in 4 days, looking good still up there.


----------



## Invector (Jan 13, 2006)

In short we have few birds. Canada has the birds. One report I had read suggested that since our sloughs that most ducks nest in were dried most continued up to the southern part of canada and stoped when they found what they were looking for. I think that might be just one small part of the puzzle. Most people coming back form canada say the birds are all over. I heard that sand lake in SD has started to pick up some snows already. In short what birds were hear are now gone. I was all over the southern part of the state west of hw 281 and seen about 300 big canadas, 1000 gads, 500 spoons, 100 malards, a bunch of scadered flocks of divers, and about 100 snows. We seen more swans then we did green heads. The only teal we seen was a small bunch of about 6. We managed to get one diver and 2 geenheads along with our phesent hunt. Some of the areas I was shooting ducks in two years ago and last year I am now hunting for phesents. As you go north word has it its about the same but high hopes for colder weather up there will force the birds into the state. I head out west this week for an upland hunt. Will be looking out for birds since our path leads us from DL to the dodge haliday area.


----------



## jd mn/nd (Apr 8, 2004)

Like I said I will be there today and I will be able to see for myself, one thing I have learned over all of years of hunting up there is that no matter what you think your going to run into while up there it usually turns out different than the plan you had in mind. ND is very unpredictable hence the reason you pack like your going to live there and end up only using some of what you brought, but at least your prepared and ready for anything.

See you all in couple of weeks.

Later J.D.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

do u think the cold weather this week will push some snows into south dakota any replys will be nice thanks :sniper:


----------



## barebackjack (Sep 5, 2006)

They gotta go through ND first, so I doubt SD will see any large numbers in the next week or two.......but ma nature could change that in a couple hours.


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Last year I hit it perfect in SoDak around the 17th of November, this year seems earlier but I'm coming the same time so I have my fingers crossed, any news from you boys and girls north of the border would be greatly appreciated. Are there even any big concentration in NoDak yet? you know 30,000 or more birds in one spot, not looking for a location, just wonder if they are in the state yet.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Nothing Close to 30K. Birds are right on the other side of the border where they are safe. Small to mid sized sloughs have been 3/4 to all the way frozen for a little less than a week with larger ones 1/4 to half way frozen in the Northern Part of ND. No warm weather coming means the birds are gonna hit the after burners and push really hard once this next system pushes through freezing everything up early. I would look toward the central to southern part of ND due to the fact they are gonna fly over Northern North Dakota with the inevitable ice up. Birds I've watched aren't staying around, not even going back the same fields the next day(Partly thanks to EXCESSIVE ditch whoring). The cold weather and little water and WAY TOO MANY HUNTERS is making them move around alot.

To all you ditch whores, buy decoys or go shoot ducks. I'm not writting this to get anyone's blood pressure up or get panties in a twist because I to used to ditch whore. I'm giving you some advice that I took a long time ago. The snow geese are about as uneasy as nitro-glycerin and you don't have a snow balls chance in hell to get on these birds. They don't get dummber every trip up and down the flyway. I've watched about 10 jumps this year and they = 0 birds. Stop wasting your time and ruining decoy hunts.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Hey man I think that you are mightly mistaken, any day any time you put your deocys out and I will Be a "DITCH WHORE" and shoot way more birds!!! So don't talk like you know everything, also all the water up north isn't going to freeze up, there are alot of bodies of water that will not even be close to freezing up for another 2 or 3 weeks because of the size of the water bodies... Such as clark Slayer!!! Anyways thats how I feel about that!!!


----------



## Rick Acker (Sep 26, 2002)

Just because the water may freeze, doesn't mean it will push out all the birds...As long as they have access to food in the fields, they will stick around along time on ice!


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

WE HAVE ABOUT 2INCHS OF SNOW HERE IN MITCHELL DOES ANY BODY KNOW HOW MUCH UP NORTH GOT :sniper:


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

lynx, first off I'm not trying to make people mad. The water will freeze up early if there are no warm temps on the way. You obviously don't live around here if you think the water is far from freeze up. I don't know any clark slayer either, maybe Clark Salyer....... which is drier than it's been in a long time meaning less water = freeze up faster. Yes the birds will sit on ice but not for long they DO need water not just food. Any real snow goose hunter knows they don't hesitate to fly over areas... like all of North Dakota....There is very little water to attract birds in the northern part of the state. And you obvioulsy are running your mouth a little to much about shooting more birds jumping them. Just because you or people you know can't shoot snow's over decoys doesn't mean others can't, don't talk if you don't know what your saying. People that put endless time and money for years into decoying snows will find their place and be able to shoot them just like canadas. It just takes time and experience. And no I don't know everything.....NO ONE DOES. I will always be trying to learn more and new things about snow geese.

Enough with that, now to the migration report. All you boys down south get the binocs out and prepare the trailier's because the white clouds are coming in waves right now heading south fast and furious. Lots of Juvies this year :beer:

By the way snow hunter the northern half of ND got little to no snow if that helps.


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

thank you for the reply i have one more ? are there starting to get some snows in nd. :sniper:


----------



## sdgr8wthnter (Oct 4, 2005)

Last weekend we saw a group of a couple hundred is my guess. Don't really know but there were a few around. They were between Huron and Brookings. Thats all your getting out of me. Since I'm going to slay them all weekend.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Agreed, they need water... I could actually care less if you or I shoot more birds, I know how these SOB's can be unpredictable, but I do know they Normally aren't in a hurry to get south in the fall like they want to get north in the Spring... There is not alot of water to the north, but I know Clark Slayer has enough water to hold several birds... A large number of birds in one area can keep a water area open for along time, I have seen this happen several times... ANY experienced hunter knows that!!! But just do what you do and keep killing them...


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow Hunter,

We've been shooting snows since the regular season opener. They have been jumping back and fourth across the border but they have been moving south for the last few days.


----------



## Herters_Decoys (Mar 1, 2002)

Snow Hunter,

We've been shooting snows since the regular season opener. They have been jumping back and fourth across the border but they have been moving south for the last few days.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Herters_Decoys said:


> Lots of Juvies this year :beer:


We have shot around 40 S&B's so far this year and over half have been juvies. Makes for ugly pictures.


----------



## water_swater (Sep 19, 2006)

Fella's it might be cold but I talked to a friend of mine in western sask, that half of the birds wont be down for a while, it has been warmer there than here and they havent even seen birds, thats lake difenbaker if you want to look it up. Forecasters must be right about el-nino, usually about november it seems to start getting warmer so dont get your panties in a bunch, and bareback the birds will pass right over ND and hit sand lake when they do come, so dont expect to see any big numbers barring any miracles. I miss september!


----------



## Goose Guy350 (Nov 29, 2004)

Any pictures of S&B's on the ground are good ones to me


----------



## kaiserduckhelm (May 26, 2005)

Man you guys crack me up. There have been snows moving through Nebraska for the last week. Been killing fat Greenheads and everyother duck under the sun for a good two weeks. Just keep waiting mid march is my prediction. :roll:


----------



## PASS SHOOTEM (Sep 29, 2004)

First off, this is nice to see birds fly south. However, I must believe that the majority of the birds are yet in Canada. This is consistant with the many Juvies. The young birds usually lead the pack by a week or more. It is amasing to see birds around with no water yet I see it a lot. With food available they will be pushed mostly by Snow covering the food. In fact, a group of 100,000 to 500,000 birds will keep water open over night. In order to freeze big water the highs have to be in the 25 to 30 range. The highs are still in the mid 40's people. We have only had a couple days that the highs were under freezing. I will be hunting from Friday the 20th through the 28th of October. And to tell you the truth I am more worried that I planned the trip too early than too late. I will post the outcome and will be in the northern part of the state.

Best way to take birds, Pass Shootem!

Best of luck


----------



## Triple B (Mar 9, 2004)

usually juvy's fly south with their parents. these family flocks group up to form massive flocks. next time you scout take a look at the birds, its usually a couple adults followed by 2-6 juvy's. the spring migration is when the juvy's flock up, but they are usually lagging up the rear of the migration.


----------



## Snowmac (Mar 20, 2006)

> Man you guys crack me up. There have been snows moving through Nebraska for the last week. Been killing fat Greenheads and everyother duck under the sun for a good two weeks. Just keep waiting mid march is my prediction
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


----------



## J.D. (Oct 14, 2002)

kaiserduckhelm said:


> Man you guys crack me up. There have been snows moving through Nebraska for the last week.


How many? 15-20 geese????? :roll:


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I have been seeing alot of seagulls migrating also, :lol:. A buddy of mine told me he seen 400 snows flying down the missouri this past weekend.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

400= .0001% of the snow goose population!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

I've been talking to people in Canada almost every day this week and the birds aren't moving other than trickles.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

I just was on Hunting Snows website and some guy from ND Claims he saw 100,000 plus snow geese today... don't know whether to beleive him or not, I am leaning towards no... Any one have any idea why he is getting so excited because I haven't seen those birds yet!!! Heading our Sunday!!!


----------



## nodakoutdoors.com (Feb 27, 2002)

With consistently cold temps there will be birds moving now until the end of the season...at least if the long-term forcast is accurate. The chance's of nothing today, stacked tomorrow are possible. Nothing beats timing when hunting snows.

Just got off the phone again from someone in Sask. Birds aren't migrating in big #'s yet. It'll happen soon though.


----------



## mach (Aug 29, 2005)

Just got back from Sask ten days ago...a minor snowfall of 3 inches is not going to move many birds.. and heavy frost is the norm ..lots of big open water ponds packed with geese.. some of the big guys and greenies just started to come in...Just talked to my farmer scout yesterday..still many americans driving the backroads burning gas and the birds are bunching up en masse in the fields now first eating up the pea feilds..then the barley ..and last the winter wheat..harvesting was done by first week of Oct... Just a reminder to most of you guys..these late arrival birds are not dumb.. most likely they will not return back to the same fied in the afternoon or next morning and will wind up in a nearby field.. two days later they will be in that field..very strange and inconsistent. not because of hunting pressure...especially the snows..the weather won't be bad until Halloween and by Remembrance day in Nov in Canada..all there is left are the big honkers..everything has gone south.
Good news..you guys ar Nodak should see a whole slug of cranes to practice up on and also a whole bunch of puddlers and divers..watch for the coots flying at night..


----------



## jkern (Aug 10, 2005)

Chris Hustad said:


> Just got off the phone again from someone in Sask. Birds aren't migrating in big #'s yet. It'll happen soon though.


Thats what I heard as well.

I fully beleive in the moon phase affecting migration. Personally I think here towards the end of the month through the first week and a half of November is when big things will happen...Full moon fever.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Weather patterns in SK suggest that the birds will stay north for another week or so, but people that are reporting have said that the birds are moving now in large numbers our of SK!!! Who knows the truth...


----------



## buckseye (Dec 8, 2003)

Well the sky's are quiet today... yesterday it was full of cranes going south. We do have ice now but it should melt again later this week when the temps get back into the forty's during the days. I'm guessing the big push is a week or two a way also.


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

Sky's are clear of migration?? I am just debating going to head them off up north for a week now or to wait a week and get them then.... Here is the weather for Northern ND...

Forecast Conditions High/Low °F Precip.
Chance High Temperatures Low Temperatures Precipitation 
Today
Oct 22 Few Snow Showers 
39°/18° 30% 
39°F

Check Boat & Beach Forecast 
Mon
Oct 23 Mostly Sunny 
45°/25° 0% 
45°F

Tue
Oct 24 Mostly Sunny 
48°/26° 10% 
48°F

Wed
Oct 25 Mostly Cloudy 
51°/31° 10% 
51°F

Thu
Oct 26 Mostly Cloudy 
45°/27° 10% 
45°F

Fri
Oct 27 Partly Cloudy 
47°/29° 10% 
47°F

Sat
Oct 28 Partly Cloudy 
54°/28° 10% 
54°F

Sun
Oct 29 Sunny 
52°/27° 10% 
52°F

Mon
Oct 30 Sunny 
45°/24° 10% 
45°F

Tue
Oct 31 AM Clouds / PM Sun 
42°/24° 20% 
42°F


----------



## hammertime (Oct 6, 2005)

cant say any major migration has happend yet, went north of capitol and and had a great day 22 sobs 12 canadas 12 rooters and 3 ducks cant beat a days hunt like that hunt and still be home by 11:45


----------



## jhegg (May 29, 2004)

I also had a great hunt yesterday - our group got 2 cranes, 12 canada's, 4 snows and 12 pheasants - don't know how long it will last though. Saw some mallards and more bills. The weather could shut us down any day now.

Jim


----------



## lynxx69 (Mar 21, 2004)

The weather isn't going to shut anyone down... when the highs are in the low mid 30's and overnight lows are in the low 20's then you can worry about being shut down, there is a hell of alot of waterfowl that is still in Canada and the weather is none of what I just described earlier... I would say conservativly we have 2 weeks of good hunting left...


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

i was duck and goose hunting in the mouring over by huron before i went pheasant hunting and there was about 300 snows and 50 specks and i did get 1 snow. lots of little ducks showing up :sniper:


----------



## dosch (May 20, 2003)

Starting to see some pretty good numbers back home in the lake region this last weekend. My guess the area we hunted had 30,000+ but the snows kicked are azz once again and wanted nothing to do with the field we were in. Never fails as your going to get the vehicle you always get a few lookers funny how that works....oh well nice to get out and freeze the nads.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

There can be anywhere from 2 to 6 weeks of good hunting yet--and Mother Nature will control how much.

Regina, SK has had 10 degrees F twice now in the last 8 days. The ponds and small sloughs are froze over I'd expect.

As for Snows, my best guess in 1.5 weeks there should be a migration South, and hopefully they will not do a fly over of the Dakotas.


----------



## Chuck Smith (Feb 22, 2005)

Just got back from Manitoba this past weekend. Things are starting to freeze up. Most of the small ponds were froze and larger lakes were forming ice.

Had a great hunt. 6 guys....96 mallards, 7 giants, 12 lessors, and 23 snows in three days of hunting. Did not see the number of snows as last year but the last two days pushed in some new birds.

OK story time:
THe last morning I wanted to set up for snows and no one else did. So I set up 150 silo socks and socks by myself. I set up on one end of this section feild while the others set up on the other end. I had seen a decent number of snows the night before (couple thousand). Well needless to say in 2 hours I had 9 snows, 4 lessors and 4 mallards on the ground. The others did not want to stay in the feild. It was cold and starting to sleet. Well I left with them and got a good breakfast!

Good luck to all

Chuck

PS...pictures will be posted soon of the hunt!


----------

